# Marineland LED Lights - FW application



## Windowlicka

I saw the following Marineland LED light units in BA's Newmarket yesterday, and was intrigued to know whether anyone here has taken the plunge, and is using them for FW (non-planted) use? The only tanks I could see them 'in use' on were a couple of dryscapes.

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/categories.aspx?id=2054&cid=5457&mid=3228

Chatting to the Mgr, he said that they had tried one of these units on their air pump ornament tank, but "it was so bright that we couldn't see the display"... not at all sure whether this is a good thing(!), but the reduced power consumption, reported longer life of LED's, and the (relatively) lower cost has kinda prompted me to ask this question here.

I'd be interested to hear of anyone's experiences with this particular unit.

Thanks.


----------



## wiifish

I was going to buy the biggest one as a supplement to my Hagen GLO as I love the energy saving aspect and the moonlight. I too saw this at a BA but spoke to both the North york and the scarborough location. They advised if I was using it solely for plants, it would be insufficient lighting. To just see fish, it's fine. Also they suggested the Current USA LED's, which I did opt for as I have a planted tank. I ended up buying 2 Current USA blue LED's as they were definitely brighter than the marineland. Also had to Mcguiver a bracket to hold the lights above the tank. All in all, it depends what your using it for. BTW...the Current USA LED's drawback that I found is the spotlighting effect.... kinda bugs me and I think you will get that on the marineland as well. 

Anyways..went to home depot and got t8's there cheap along with a cheap fixture....to view fish.  

Good luck.


----------



## ameekplec.

Not sure about the Marineland units, but the Current USA ones are useless for anything but supplemental colour.


----------



## Windowlicka

wiifish said:


> BTW...the Current USA LED's drawback that I found is the spotlighting effect.... kinda bugs me and I think you will get that on the marineland as well.


Thanks for the response. I stopped in at BA's Scarborough yesterday on the way back from Finatics and was suprised that they too had these same Marineland LED's on display - but again, ONLY over dryscapes... I'm guessing that this may well be the flaw with these units that they're not keen to spotlight ('scuse the pun)

As Ameek mentioned, I'm sure the colour range/intensity is far from ideal for plants, but I am intrigued to learn how they might draw out the colours in non-planted African cichlid tanks. I may have to trial one - if I can convince the store to sell it to me on a 'sale or return (not credit note) basis...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Hmm... That's very interesting.

So now we have an LED that doesn't grow plants. .. Well that sure skirted around the law suits that was sure to come for Marineland.

There used to be a very promising technology availably to the fish hobby with LED. But unfortunately, most of those companies are gone now. There might be a few in Asia though; where the US patent can not touch. At issue is the company that manufacture and holds the patent to using LED light to grow plants for farm uses. Unfortunately, their patent extends to growing underwater plants. This basically allow them to sue every single company to bankrupsy and that was what happened. So as a result, LED use in the fish hobby was dead.

I can't seem to remember which company was that. Anyway, how much was this Marineland verion of the LED? It might be worth while seeing that with the stupid "Time Of Use" billing from Toronto Hydro. We pay twice as much during the daytime.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Windowlicka

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm... That's very interesting.
> 
> So now we have an LED that doesn't grow plants. .. Well that sure skirted around the law suits that was sure to come for Marineland.


Whoops!

Don't get me wrong - I have no idea whether these lights are of any use to fans of planted aquaria - My question is non-plant focussed solely because my cichlids will quickly, happily (and hungrily) devour any flora I care to place in the tank - including both Anubias and Java Fern!

I therefore -personally- have no interest in the suitability (or otherwise) of these lights for the successful growth of plants, rather, my interest is in how (whether?) the colours of my fish will be intensified/enhanced using these particular lights... I hope that appeases any potential lawyers out there?!? 

As for pricing - they start @ around the $120-mark, and go up to around the $230-mark:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...roup=&isManufacturer=&pageSize=12&maxperpage=


----------



## wiifish

In terms of just using it for lighting, I think it would be fine and if you are planning to keep them on for a long time, you save $$ on electricity for sure. That was why I was looking into it in the first place. Remeber though, The BA's I went to had them on tanks without water and everyone there advised the lighting will be less bright once water is in the tank. Unfortunately I did not see it over any water filled tanks. They IMO are good for watching fish, however I do think all these LED's will have a spotlighting effect. If your good with that then I would say it is a great choice. Another plus is no need for bulb replacement as they last something like 50,000 hours or something crazy like that. The guys at BA said you could use this thing daily for 8-10 hour and probably will not need to replace it for 5 years. 

I also googled the lights and not much info. There were a few videos on youtube. I suggest you take a look at those, but really...nothing too helpful.


----------



## ameekplec.

Zebrapl3co said:


> There used to be a very promising technology availably to the fish hobby with LED. But unfortunately, most of those companies are gone now. There might be a few in Asia though; where the US patent can not touch. At issue is the company that manufacture and holds the patent to using LED light to grow plants for farm uses. Unfortunately, their patent extends to growing underwater plants. This basically allow them to sue every single company to bankrupsy and that was what happened. So as a result, LED use in the fish hobby was dead.


Hmmm, interesting. I didn't know about the FW side of LED technology getting killed by a farming patent in the States - the Marine side has the same thing. A company holds a patent to controlled LED lighting (dimmable, etc) that has quashed one of the few companies in the states that was really bringing the LED lighting to the SW mass market. Now a handful of companies are making LED strips (which aren't controlled by a computer), and a few European makers are making fixtures, but the LED fixtures are largely absent from the US market now.

As for these particular fixtures, I'm not sure if they're high intensity enough to support anything but low light crypts and anubiases.


----------



## Y2KGT

If anyone is interested, Pets and Ponds has a great chart on their website:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/index.html
Check out the yearly cost of running the Marineland LED Double Brite Light Strip - 36-48". Just $9.16.
--
Paul


----------



## snaggle

Here is some info on the LED war in the states, http://reefbuilders.com/2009/02/03/big-trouble-brewing-future-aquarium-leds/


----------



## gucci17

I'm going to see if I can convince the parents to bring one of these up from the states hehe. Atleast it has a slim profile.  I've been told to keep it at a minimum. lol

I'd love to see how it looks on one of my african tanks. 

It's too bad with what happened with PFO. I have a MH/PC fixture/ballast that I really like because it's a solid build.


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Derek,
I just noticed that Incredible Aquarium in London is selling the Marineland LED fixture in the 36 to 48 inch size for just $149.99 and free shipping if you spend over $150. That's $80 less than Big Al's and I don't think you'll find a better price even in the US.
http://incredibleaquariumonline.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1077
--
Paul



gucci17 said:


> I'm going to see if I can convince the parents to bring one of these up from the states hehe. Atleast it has a slim profile.  I've been told to keep it at a minimum. lol
> 
> I'd love to see how it looks on one of my african tanks.
> 
> It's too bad with what happened with PFO. I have a MH/PC fixture/ballast that I really like because it's a solid build.


----------



## boostie

gucci17 said:


> I'm going to see if I can convince the parents to bring one of these up from the states hehe. Atleast it has a slim profile.  I've been told to keep it at a minimum. lol
> 
> I'd love to see how it looks on one of my african tanks.
> 
> It's too bad with what happened with PFO. I have a MH/PC fixture/ballast that I really like because it's a solid build.


it looks nice... I will my sis in the USA to bring one up too. Maybe even the sump Model 4... is half compared to here in Toronto.


----------



## wiifish

*48" Led*

I bought a 48" Marineland LED and for my 120 gallon, my Hagen GLO T5's OUTSHINES it 10x's. Using it with the GLO's would be ok, but I have DISCUS and they hate the light as is in the planted 120 gallon. I stuck it in my 40 gal breeder and it shines good, but this is a bare bottom tank which I am using to grow out some Discus fry. The moon lights were incredibly disappointing as I've mentioned before in this thread, I have the current usa and it is bright, BUT perfect as a moonlight for my breeding Discus tank. I turn it on all night s the Discus can guard their eggs. The Marineland is WAY too dim. IMO I would not waste $$ on the Marineland LED's as it is not very useful for a large tank and again...has a spotlight effect which only illuminates directly downwards from where the LED is pointing so if you have a wide tank, you would probably double up to get the light to fill the front and back of the tank. $240 is steep... I would get some T5's and be done with it. Hope this helps anyone thinking of getting this LED set.


----------



## InSpirit

wiifish said:


> I bought a 48" Marineland LED and for my 120 gallon, my Hagen GLO T5's OUTSHINES it 10x's. Using it with the GLO's would be ok, but I have DISCUS and they hate the light as is in the planted 120 gallon. I stuck it in my 40 gal breeder and it shines good, but this is a bare bottom tank which I am using to grow out some Discus fry. The moon lights were incredibly disappointing as I've mentioned before in this thread, I have the current usa and it is bright, BUT perfect as a moonlight for my breeding Discus tank. I turn it on all night s the Discus can guard their eggs. The Marineland is WAY too dim. IMO I would not waste $$ on the Marineland LED's as it is not very useful for a large tank and again...has a spotlight effect which only illuminates directly downwards from where the LED is pointing so if you have a wide tank, you would probably double up to get the light to fill the front and back of the tank. $240 is steep... I would get some T5's and be done with it. Hope this helps anyone thinking of getting this LED set.


Amen. I agree 100%. The advertisement photos make it look so good until you put them over your tank and realize they are very dim.


----------



## boostie

InSpirit said:


> Amen. I agree 100%. The advertisement photos make it look so good until you put them over your tank and realize they are very dim.


OH! I see it not worth it.... I guess with the low power LED lights is not good for fish tank!. 
T-5 is the brightness on the market?


----------



## InSpirit

I love T5. I have a single T5 over a bank of small tanks and the output is incredible. I originally had four side by side but the amount of light was so great I finally ended up decreasing it to one as I experimented with different combinations of the number of tubes. I really like how the new LED Marineland fixture looked. It was sleek, expandable and cool to the touch. It would be great over an open top plant tank. I tried it. Over water especially in a tank with tannins from driftwood... It doesn't shine well. I took it back. I would have kept it if it could have fit my pleco tanks but the longer ones were too expensive. IMO it would be better making a DIYer hood with more LEDs for illumination and give that a try.


----------



## gucci17

well that's a bummer....I bought two of the 36"-48" ones lol

I'll be testing them out next week. I'm thinking I may pair them with my T5 NO and HO to see how it looks.


----------



## Windowlicka

wiifish said:


> I bought a 48" Marineland LED and for my 120 gallon, my Hagen GLO T5's OUTSHINES it 10x's. Using it with the GLO's would be ok, but I have DISCUS and they hate the light as is in the planted 120 gallon. I stuck it in my 40 gal breeder and it shines good, but this is a bare bottom tank which I am using to grow out some Discus fry. The moon lights were incredibly disappointing as I've mentioned before in this thread, I have the current usa and it is bright, BUT perfect as a moonlight for my breeding Discus tank. I turn it on all night s the Discus can guard their eggs. The Marineland is WAY too dim. IMO I would not waste $$ on the Marineland LED's as it is not very useful for a large tank and again...has a spotlight effect which only illuminates directly downwards from where the LED is pointing so if you have a wide tank, you would probably double up to get the light to fill the front and back of the tank. $240 is steep... I would get some T5's and be done with it. Hope this helps anyone thinking of getting this LED set.


Great feedback - thanks for chiming in, wiifish.

I thought as much - considering the stores won't/are VERY reluctant to demonstrate these lights over a water-filled tank.

Staying with T5's is obviously the way forward - for the time being at least.


----------



## gucci17

Windowlicka said:


> Great feedback - thanks for chiming in, wiifish.
> 
> I thought as much - considering the stores won't/are VERY reluctant to demonstrate these lights over a water-filled tank.
> 
> Staying with T5's is obviously the way forward - for the time being at least.


It's not even just the stores...it's damn near impossible to find actual pics of the leds used on tanks. I'll be sure to take some and post them up whether they suck or not.


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> well that's a bummer....I bought two of the 36"-48" ones lol


You can always sell me one of these units. 
--
Paul


----------



## wiifish

> I'll be sure to take some and post them up whether they suck or not


They suck 

If you want a cheap way to light up the tank, go to home depot and grab a shop light fixture and some 65k or 35k (plant/aquarium) lighting...bulbs and fixture was under $40. I used this setup for my breeder tanks b4 I got the LED's. works better IMO.


----------



## AquaNeko

ameekplec. said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I didn't know about the FW side of LED technology getting killed by a farming patent in the States - the Marine side has the same thing. A company holds a patent to controlled LED lighting (dimmable, etc) that has quashed one of the few companies in the states that was really bringing the LED lighting to the SW mass market. Now a handful of companies are making LED strips (which aren't controlled by a computer), and a few European makers are making fixtures, but the LED fixtures are largely absent from the US market now.
> 
> As for these particular fixtures, I'm not sure if they're high intensity enough to support anything but low light crypts and anubiases.


There is a farming patent on the LED's in the USA? Interesting news to me. Could you explain briefly or elaborate on this?

OP,

I see that when I clicked on one of the items it was sawing 1W on those. Most companies seem to be 3-4 generations behind on the LED's they sell. Mainly because they bought a stock pile ahead of time for R&D and manufactuering. I'm interested if anyone has one of those to take a pic of the LED component. I'd like to know if they're using Luxeon or Seoul Semi Conductor (SSC and normally a Luxeon clone) or Cree LED in there.


----------



## gucci17

wiifish said:


> They suck
> 
> If you want a cheap way to light up the tank, go to home depot and grab a shop light fixture and some 65k or 35k (plant/aquarium) lighting...bulbs and fixture was under $40. I used this setup for my breeder tanks b4 I got the LED's. works better IMO.


I have shoplights, they do job but not aesthetically pleasing. I just wanted to try the LEDs out and see how they look mostly because of the energy saving costs. Even if I have to pair them up with a T5NO light strip, that's still cheaper to run than my T5HOs.



Y2KGT said:


> You can always sell me one of these units.
> --
> Paul


lol we'll see!


----------

